# Awesome albino GTP



## Joshua VW (Nov 20, 2007)

I was looking around the web and I found this site.

http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/index.htm

I don't know if people have seen this before 'cause I sure haven't.

I thought these were the nicest snakes I have ever seen in my life, I gotta get me one of these one day.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 20, 2007)

Dang naggit! I just realized they live in New Mexico.


----------



## B-Rock (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah they look amazing


----------



## Kirby (Nov 20, 2007)

"specific clutch produced from F1 captive bred adults"

its funny because F1 basically means wild caught, they are now doing this with bearded dragons in an effort to get fresh blood into the severely inbred US and UK stock, its illegal but large/medium scale breeders are illegal exporting our native stock to replenish blood lines.. 

but more the the 'albino' side of things, the albino was produced by an F1, so its 'wild' blood created the albino.. 

its weird that the albino it actually BRIGHT orange/red.. the infrared photo shows just how albino it is tho.. http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/400/Albinomerauke/IR.jpg as compared to the normal lighted camera http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/400/Albinomerauke/3.jpg


----------



## Hetty (Nov 20, 2007)

F1 doesn't mean wild caught.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 20, 2007)

I was under the impression F1 just meant the original parents of a line, not necessarily wild caught.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 20, 2007)

Nah, there's the parental generation then the filial generations (F1, F2, etc.).


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 20, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Nah, there's the parental generation then the filial generations (F1, F2, etc.).


 
That makes more sense


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 20, 2007)

i would still rather the red phase ones


----------



## Kirby (Nov 20, 2007)

F1 in US stock means from original location, and basically fresh blood. they dont live wildly in the US, and are illegally exported. i HAD a link to a beardie breeder in the US who explained F1 and his 'original' fresh blood dragon, its a seriouse problem that some breeders are trying to fix. it just so happens that they have to go through illegal buisness to do it.. 

ahuh... found it... http://www.alphadragonz.com/alpha-c...&Itemid=26&g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=79 in this case, it means non US stock. which is fresh blood...


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 20, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> i would still rather the red phase ones




I think I'd prefer a red phase too, pity it only lasts till they grow up.


----------



## slacker (Nov 20, 2007)

I wouldn't put stock in any "infrared" photograph of any reptile to display their "lightness."

I actually own a dSLR camera permanently converted to photograph the near-infrared spectrum, and very, very unusual things happen in near-infrared. For example, most foliage will come out extremely light in colour, and bodies of water will come out near black, as will the sky.

I've attached a photograph of a tree I took in the near-infrared spectrum to illustrate this.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 20, 2007)

How do you convert the camera to do that aspidites? And can you do it temporally?


----------



## Radar (Nov 20, 2007)

Holy ....um.... stuff.... Thats cool. (both the snake and the tree)
The whole infra and near-I. R. stuff is very dodgy though, as aspidites says, because it all has to do with reflectance and absorbance values, it doesnt really tell you anything about the animal. 
If I got a real albino and did the simple "flip colours" option you will find in any cheap photo editing program, it would make the snake black...... could I then say "but look, its just that we cant see the blackness properly, it really is black, this photo proves it..." ?

It is an amazing snake though.


----------



## slacker (Nov 20, 2007)

Most dSLR on the market have a filter over their internal sensor, which blocks MOST of the near-infrared spectrum of light. The reason they do this is because digital camera sensors are actually very sensitive to this spectrum, and most people wouldn't want the strange results you can get while taking photographs in infrared showing up on their happy-snaps (for instance, with some people, in some light, you can actually photograph their veins using near-infrared).

Hooowwwever, they only block MOST of that light. So what you can do is buy a Hoya R72 (or other filter, this is simply the most common used) and whack it on the lens of your camera, and take photographs in the near-infrared spectrum, with varying degrees of success.

The most major thing to note when trying this, is that to get a correctly exposed photograph while using an IR-pass filter on your lens, can and often does require up to a 30 second (or even more!) second exposure, depending on how good the camera's IR-block filter is. So if you want to try that, you'll need a tripod.

What some people do is, as I've done, modify the camera by removing the ir-block filter altogether and replacing it with an IR-pass filter, enabling you to shoot with normal exposure times (with completely inaccurate camera metering, however).

Sorry for taking this so off topic


----------



## scorps (Nov 20, 2007)

they are awsome


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Nov 21, 2007)

> F1 in US stock means from original location, and basically fresh blood.


Actually, thenothing is correct. F1s are the first generation produced by an original line of parents, or, the first generation produced by WC animals in this case. Damon's first albino was produced from F1 parents, therefore making it an F2. The albino's grandparents are the WC animals. 

Here's the definition from the Oxford dictionary.
*filial generation n.* In genetics, any generation following a parental generation that has been designated arbitrarily as the first in a hereditary line. By convention, F1 designates the first filial generation, F2 the second filial generation, and so on.[From Latin _filialis_ pertaining to a son or daughter, from _filius_ a son]

I didn't click on the link to the bearded dragon breeder, but if he says F1 means WC, he is incorrect.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 21, 2007)

not necessarily wild caught, but in my example it means fresh blood for the US stock, as it is first generation compared to the US stock, he is a dragon FORM australia, which was exported illegally.. he is the 'first generation' of his kind out of australia.. (except for the unknown exports that happen illegally) 

in my example, it means fresh blood, and possibly wildcaught. although with python terminolgy today WITHIN australia. it would mean the first of its generation or breeding group, colour etc.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 21, 2007)

Kirby said:


> F1 in US stock means from original location, and basically fresh blood. they dont live wildly in the US, and are illegally exported. i HAD a link to a beardie breeder in the US who explained F1 and his 'original' fresh blood dragon, its a seriouse problem that some breeders are trying to fix. it just so happens that they have to go through illegal buisness to do it..
> 
> ahuh... found it... http://www.alphadragonz.com/alpha-c...&Itemid=26&g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=79 in this case, it means non US stock. which is fresh blood...



They can quite legally import wild caught chondros in the US and most of europe, all of which come from Indonesia. The albino GTP line has been around for years, this is nothing 'new'.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 21, 2007)

And i regularly chat with US breeders, they refer to F1 as the first offspring in a particular line.


----------



## Retic (Nov 21, 2007)

That's right, I'm not sure how the bearded dragon example is even relevant to this discussion.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 21, 2007)

I liked the picture of the tree.
It's incredible what you can do with cameras.


----------



## Armand (Nov 21, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> I liked the picture of the tree.
> .[/quote
> 
> haha yeh trees are incredible arn't they..


----------

